
Show HN: Gopass – A simple UI for password-store - jlundborg
https://github.com/cortex/gopass
======
bkmn
Password managers ftw! What is the state of go gui development? It's a nice
language that I only know the basics of, but it seems lacking in gui/desktop
areas...

